# Rearend Whine



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

I called today and told the SM about the rearend whine. He looked it up and said they didnt have any reports of this problem posted. I have read alot of people having this problem and GM replacing the rearends.What does it take for GM to send the info. to dealers??


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

Marty said:


> I called today and told the SM about the rearend whine. He looked it up and said they didnt have any reports of this problem posted. I have read alot of people having this problem and GM replacing the rearends.What does it take for GM to send the info. to dealers??


If I were in your position I would do as follows: #1 Either you or have someone check the lube level in the differential and make sure it is topped off. That way when the dealership mechanic checks the differential that will not be a warranty problem. #2 take your car to the dealer and take one of the dealership mechanics for a ride so you can get the vehicle to the speed at which you know when the differential will make the most noise. Hoping the mechanic is competent he should determine whether the vehicle should be put on a BO list for immediate repair or to be brought in on a scheduled date for repair. Good luck!!!


----------



## GranTurismoOmologato (Dec 8, 2004)

Make sure it is good and warm/hot so that the whine will happen. Try and find some road around the dealership where the tire/road noise will be less of a factor. Make sure your radio and all accessories are off. I doubt you can get the mechanic to sit in the back seat but try.

Good luck,
GranTurismoOmologato


----------



## PJC_GTO (Sep 23, 2004)

Marty said:


> I called today and told the SM about the rearend whine. He looked it up and said they didnt have any reports of this problem posted. I have read alot of people having this problem and GM replacing the rearends.What does it take for GM to send the info. to dealers??



It took all of five minutes with a mechanic riding in my vehicle for him to hear the noise and say that it is the pinion making the noise. Once he said that we brought it back and he ordered a new rear end. Just make sure you get a good mechanic to take a ride with you and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

PJC_GTO said:


> It took all of five minutes with a mechanic riding in my vehicle for him to hear the noise and say that it is the pinion making the noise. Once he said that we brought it back and he ordered a new rear end. Just make sure you get a good mechanic to take a ride with you and you shouldn't have any issues.



I took it to the dealership today and the service manager rode with me to hear the noise. After hearing it he said I see how that would get on your nerves. He pulled it in the shop and they checked the fluid level and made sure everything was tight. Then he come to the waiting room and said everything looked good. He also said this is a new car and didnt know much about them. It was the first time he has ridden in a GTO. He gave me a service copy showing that it had been in for customer complant of rearend whine and if it got worse call him back. So I wasted two hours of my time thats. Not very happy!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

I have took it back twice since then and nothing has been done . What should I do call GM myself??


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I printed about a dozen of the complaints from this forum web site and took them to the dealer, then test drove with the mechanic to let him hear the whine (which he agreed was not a normal sound) and from there they called the GM technical rep. Initially the dealer told me that since there aren't very many GTO's, GM's technical rep didn't have any information about whiny rear ends but because I printed a bunch of complaints from this web site, the mechanic pursued it more agressively with GM and I did get a new rear end installed.


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2005)

I just purchased a 2004 M6 with 12k miles two weeks ago and I noticed a whining "drone" from the rear end at speeds of 45-65mph. The sound goes away as soon as I take my foot off the gas, and comes back again when I apply power. Its extremely annoying, and I am torn between taking it to the dealer and upgrading the differential oil to see if that solves the issue. 

I will post back once I have more information.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

Marty said:


> I have took it back twice since then and nothing has been done . What should I do call GM myself??


take it to another dealership and have them look at it. i took mine to another dealership beacause our rearend guy had just quit. i droped it off at 5:30 when they where fixin to close and at about 11:00 the next day they called be back and said they where replacing the whole rearend they overnighted it and it was ready by noon the next day. and i think there is a bulliten on the rearends but i cant remeber. :cheers


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

04gtolover said:


> take it to another dealership and have them look at it. i took mine to another dealership beacause our rearend guy had just quit. i droped it off at 5:30 when they where fixin to close and at about 11:00 the next day they called be back and said they where replacing the whole rearend they overnighted it and it was ready by noon the next day. and i think there is a bulliten on the rearends but i cant remeber. :cheers




Is there a TSB on REAREND WHINE???


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Changing to Royal Purple 85W-140 has helped many quiet their whining differentials and gotten their LSD to work properly. Keep it as an option depending on your situations outcome.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

Document ID# 1680310 
2004 Pontiac GTO 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dana Rear Axle Engineering Exchange Program - keywords broken chatter growl leak noise vibration whine #PIP3387A - (Jun 30, 2005)
Dana Rear Axle Engineering Exchange Program
2004-2005 Pontiac GTO 

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern:
Any concern with the rear axle in the 2004-2005 Pontiac GTO.

Recommendation/Instructions:
Dana Axle has provided 20 rear Axles for the 2004/2005 GTOs. They would like them exchanged for major failed units and axle whine for engineering analysis. 

Currently, this stock of axles has been depleted but more feedback from the field is desired. If an axle is required for one of these vehicles, please contact the PQC at 1-800-654-7654 so that you can be placed on the list for shipment when an axle becomes available. 

Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.



GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.
WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION


© Copyright General Motors Corporation. All Rights Reserved. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Document ID# 1680310 
2004 Pontiac GTO


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

04gtolover said:


> Document ID# 1680310
> 2004 Pontiac GTO
> 
> 
> ...



Where the heck did you get that???


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

I would like to know where you got the info from. I will print it out and take it to the dealership.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Marty said:


> I would like to know where you got the info from. I will print it out and take it to the dealership.


Yeah, same here. They always tell me my car is fine whenever I take it in for something. It would be nice to show them that I know a little more than they think.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

i work at a dealership i was there today for a gtg and was on gtodealers computer and looked it up. :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*New Rear*

I finally got to drive the Goat yesterday after the dealer replaced the rear after 1,500 miles. It is DEAD-QUIET. The dealer was hassle-free and didn't question it a bit. Imagine that. 

:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

We have had two out of our 29 GTO's that have had the whine issue. Both were replaced and the replacement apparently worked fine. 

To all of those that have issues with lazy or unknowledgeable service "managers" and mechanics. If they do not know then tell them that they need to read their updates and training modules. Because the information is out there for these cars. Hell the Solstice already has the books for them. .

If they are lazy then when they give you Sh*t simply walk out of their office and speak to the general manager of the store. Also tell them that you will rip them to shreds on their CSI survey when you get one. 

A general manager should make it right. If not then the CSI will most certainely put heat on them.


----------

